# Yet another March Meeting thread



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Jim reminded me today that we have not really decided on a time for the March meeting! I think I mentioned 5pm in the other thread. Will that give us enough time to cover business, eat, drink, be merry, and make it to the GCAS meeting by 7:30? I don't mind skipping the GCAS meeting this month since John is going to give us a tubbin demo at the April meeting. Gimme your suggestions for a start time if you think 5pm may not give us enough time.

We also should probably get a head count. Restaurants usually like this for larger groups and it may make it easier on them (and us) if we know how many are showing up. That way whoever shows up first can tell the host(ess) how many we have. 

So far I know Jim and I will be at themeeting. Please respond and I will add you to the list 

Matt
Jim
Rob
Russ
Jack


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm definitely going to the GCAS meeting since I have some Tetras to BAP.  The outside temperature will determine how soon I show up, because I'm not going to try to take a cooler into a bar & grill or let it sit out in a cold car too long. I plan on bringing some DE for Matt to compare to his diatom powder. It will probably look like a coke deal in public. Matt, how much do I owe you for the NO3 & PO4 reagents?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll be there, unless something comes up. 

-Russ


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I will be there. Matt do you still have some Excel I can buy from you. If so please bring it to the meeting.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have around 1500ml of Excel left and I will bring the whole container if anyone else is interested in some. For anyone else interested, the price on the Excel worked out to .01 per ml so 250ml = $2.50. It's good to buy in bulk sometimes


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> Matt, how much do I owe you for the NO3 & PO4 reagents?


The total came to $43.74 with shipping. $17.95 for the PO4 and 21.65 for the NO3.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

I think I was supposed to buy some air stones from you. I forgot the last time I was there.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will bring the Sweetwater stones with me also. I'm not sure how many I have but will bring what I have to the meting. I will try and determine the pricing on them. I have sold a few for $1.50 each but that didn't include shipping. If I can't find the info before the meeting, they will stay at $1.50. 

As for the Sweetwater stones, I have found that I actually need to turn down my CO2 when using them. I have the stones under a Rio 200 powerhead so the micro bubbles (these bubbles are much smaller than the Rena stones/Azoo diffuser I have used in the past) get pushed around the tank by the Rio. It is working very well in both my 30g and 55g tank.

The Sweetwater Stones send out much smaller bubbles when the CO2 is lower so there may be "delivery" issues for tanks larger than 4'. At lower CO2 pressure (i.e. bubble count) the bubbles are much finer and there seem to be a lot more. With a higher bubble count there are bigger bubbles and not as many. It took a very minor amount of "tweaking" on my part to get the stones working well. Considering the cost of regular air stones (Rena) and the Azoo diffuser I am very pleased with this method of CO2 delivery.


----------

